# phagum moss, soil, play sand mix ratio



## TeguLouie (Sep 4, 2011)

so since i have gotten my '11 extreme "Louie" i have had him i a 4x2x2 with all cedar substrate. problem with this is all the mulch at lowes and the like dont say whether they are cedar or not and so i got the reptile stuff that like 25 bucks a bag (takes two bags for his enclosure) problem is that the military doesnt pay well enough for me to spend 50+ a month on substrate, so i decided to move to a sand/soil/phagum mix. i am going to mix it all up in a big tub and put it in his cage but i dont kow what the ratio would be. also should i just mix the sand/soil and put moss on top or mix it ALL up and put it in there? if someone knows how it would be i would greatly appreciate it. 

All of the stuff says all natural and the only ingredient that worries me is some stuff they put in for PH balance (is that ok?) i can get the names tomorrow for clarification. the sand is the childrens play sand tried to get the stuff that is the least abrasive for him.

i appreciate anyones help

thanks!


----------



## Gedy (Sep 5, 2011)

Choosing the right substrate is more of a personal preference thing, there are many things that people take in concideration like : is it messy, does it hold humidity, is it availible where i live , can it hold burrows, how does it look in my enclosure and what are the prices ?
I don't think there is one recipe for the ultimate substrate, you just need to try out what works best for you 

About the PH balance stuff : if they put something in to restore the PH balance to 7, that means that some ingredients in there increasy the acidty ( not sure bout spelling) and let the PH drop below 7.
If you bought potting soil, those ingredients are most likely fertilizer/ feaces, and im not sure if you like to have those in your enclosure. Im no expert on what is used in your area for that, and if it is harmfull, but its going to smell. You might want to swith that soil to cocobark/eco-earth (wich is cheap aswell).


----------



## james.w (Sep 5, 2011)

The soil that should be used is top soil (dirt), not potting soil. As far as the ratio start with a 50-50 mix and go from there to get the consistency that works for you. I would just put the moss on top.


----------



## TeguLouie (Sep 7, 2011)

yea i have all natural gardening soil. as far as ration im not sure what exactly the consitency will be. do they need something that will support its self if he digs a cave? or because i provided him a hide does it not matter?

thank you guys for the help


----------



## james.w (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sure he will appreciate it if it will hold a cave/burrow.


----------

